
Yellow Fever – Once Again on the Radar Screen in the Americas - texan
http://www.nejm.org/doi/full/10.1056/NEJMp1702172#t=article
======
texan
I wonder how this will affect the cost and availability of the yellow fever
vaccine in the us.

